# Krótka forma przymiotników



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

nie wiedziałem, że jest poprawne używać krótkiej formy przymiotnika przed rzeczownikiem. Myslałem, że to jest możliwe tylko po czasowniku _być_. Czy możecie potwierdzić, że to zdanie jest dobrze napisane? Krótki formy w takiej pozycji nie widziałem w żadnych innych językach słowańskich. 

Dziękuję bardzo.

Część badanych poproszono, aby przez *pewien* czas bawili się strategiczną grą komputerową.


----------



## .Jordi.

Witaj,

pozwolisz, że posłużę się cytatem, bo moja ubożuchna angielszczyzna lepiej by tego nie wyraziła:



> _Pewien_ instead of _pewny _occurs in pre-nominal position in the sense ‘a certain’:_
> Zjawił się pewien człowiek z teczką. _
> _A certain man with a briefcase showed up._



Zaś jeśli chodzi o podany przez Ciebie przykład, to moim zdaniem jedyne, do czego można by się przyczepić, to użycie sformułowania „bawić się w grę”, zwyczajowo raczej się mówi „grać w grę komputerową”.

Mam nadzieję, że choć odrobinkę Ci pomogłem.


Pozdrawiam,

— J.


----------



## Virtuose

Zdanie, które przedstawiasz, jest w zupełności poprawne. Formy typu "pewien" lub "żaden" mogą jak najbardziej występować przed rzeczownikiem.

Żaden lekarz nie był w stanie mu pomóc.
Wpadłem na pewien pomysł.


----------



## dn88

.Jordi. said:


> Witaj,
> 
> pozwolisz, że posłużę się cytatem, bo moja ubożuchna angielszczyzna lepiej by tego nie wyraziła:
> 
> 
> 
> Zaś jeśli chodzi o podany przez Ciebie przykład, to moim zdaniem jedyne, do czego można by się przyczepić, to użycie sformułowania „bawić się w grę”, zwyczajowo raczej się mówi „grać w grę komputerową”.
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że choć odrobinkę Ci pomogłem.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> — J.



"bawili się strategiczną grą komputerową", nie "bawili sie *w* strategiczną grę komputerową"


----------



## Virtuose

Słowo "pewny" może być użyte jako "pełen pewności" (ang. sure). Natomiast jego forma "pewien" ma oprócz tego samego zastosowania także inne, właśnie w połączeniu z rzeczownikiem, oznaczające "jakiś, nieokreślony" (ang. some)

  1. Jesteś pewny tego, co mówisz?= Jesteś pewien tego, co mówisz? (ang. to be sure)
  2. Pewny człowiek kupił gazetę. Pewien człowiek kupił gazetę. (ang. some man)
      NIEPOPRAWNE


----------



## Virtuose

dn88 said:


> "bawili się strategiczną grą komputerową", nie "bawili sie *w* strategiczną grę komputerową"


 
Obydwie formy mogą być poprawne:

1. bawić się grą komputerową = gra jest przedmiotem zabawy, tzn. ktoś siedzi przed komputerem i gra 

2. bawić się w grę kopmuterową = gra stanowi temat zabawy (analogicznie do "bawić się w chowanego"), np. zawodnicy przebierają się za postaci z gry i odtwarzają między sobą jakąś scenę (o ile wiem, w Polsce to już dawno funkcjonuje dla gier RPG)


----------



## .Jordi.

dn88 said:


> "bawili się strategiczną grą komputerową", nie "bawili sie *w* strategiczną grę komputerową"


Dzięki, myślałem, nie wiem czemu, że tam było „w”. Tak czy owak, nie jest to dla mnie zbyt fortunne sformułowanie, nigdy nie słyszałem, aby jakiś gracz komputerowy powiedział, że „bawi się grą” bądź że „bawi się w grę”, podobnie jak żaden brydżysta nie powie, że „bawi się brydżem” albo że „bawi się w brydż”.


----------



## jazyk

Przepraszam, może nie powinienem był powiedzieć, że przymiotników nie widziałem w takim położenie. Jak napisałem to pytanie, pamiętałem słowo "żaden" i różnicę między "pewien" a "pewny", którą już znałem.

Ale teraz mam coś innego do powiedzenia:



> 2. Pewny człowiek kupił gazetę. Pewien człowiek kupił gazetę. (ang. some man)
> NIEPOPRAWNE


Ale ta różnica już nie istnieje, kiedy mówiono o rzeczownikach żenskich lub nijakich, jak w zdanie _Pewna kobieta kupiła gazetę_. Tej różnicy już nie ma, myślę, bo przymiotniki mają krótką formę tylko dla rodzaju męskiego. Ciekawe jest, że zarówno język czeski jak język rosyjski mają też dla innych rodzajów krótkie formy przymiotnika.

Dziękuję za Waszą cierpliwość.


----------



## Thomas1

Część badanych poproszono, aby przez *pewien* czas bawili się strategiczną grą komputerową.
Zdanie brzmi OK.
Mam swoje zastrzeżenia do bawić się. Uważam, że akurat w tym kontekście lepsze byłoby, jak już chyba ktoś wspomniał, grać.

Część badanych poproszono, aby przez czas *pewien* bawili się strategiczną grą komputerową.
Zdanie w tej formie też jest poprawne, ale szyk jest nacechowany. Brzmi to trochę jakby ktoś opowiadał jakąś historię i celowo użył takiego szyku, żeby opowiadanie było bardziej interesujące.

O ile dobrze pamiętam, to w polszczyźnie zachowała się zaledwie niewielka licba przykładów krótkiej formy przymiotników.


----------

